# Is this color combination possible?



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't think it's possible.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

well, I just checked "google images" and there were none so....


----------



## butterflysparkles (Mar 12, 2011)

I didn't think so, but I though it was worth seeing if there was. Thank you!


----------



## Fluffy Pony (May 2, 2010)

The only way I would think a horse could have a darker star or snip is that its a blood mark. But those can happen anywhere on the body.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You can have mismarks, somatic mutations, etc. Would it be possible to get a picture of the horse in question or was this just a hypothetical question?

Fluffy Pony - Blood marks only show on greys.


----------



## Fluffy Pony (May 2, 2010)

Who said its not only on greys? lol....


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Fluffy Pony said:


> Who said its not only on greys? lol....


You said this - 


Fluffy Pony said:


> The only way I would think a horse could have a darker star or snip is that its a blood mark. But those can happen anywhere on the body.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The OP asked if it was possible on a brown horse. You did not specify greys in your post. I was pointing out that bloody shoulders (blood marks) show after a horse stars to grey as the area of bloody shoulder is not affected by grey and does not grey out.


----------



## Miss Meghana (Mar 21, 2011)

Not as what we would call a star, no. Unless there was a strange mutation. On some grays it may seem as if there are dark facial markings, but those are actually just dapples, and will fade over time.

Sorry. Not a great answer, but I've never heard of anything like it, and I'm not entirely sure why it couldn't happen (I'll look into it, though), but am sure I've never heard of it. Again, I apologize. :-(


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

A facial marking is always a white marking, unless it's roaning (which is very rare to be on the face) or a pinto marking, where the horse has a mulit-colored face, but that is not considered a star.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

If you wanted a black "star", you could always just get some horse paint and just dab it on their forehead.:lol: 

But it's not genetically possible.


----------



## butterflysparkles (Mar 12, 2011)

Ha Ha!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have to disagree with some folks. It is _possible_ but exceptionally rare and it isn't something that you can breed for or plan for. It is like having a horse with a grease spot, it just happens with absolutely no genetic reasoning behind it. 

Unfortunately, I have no pictures but my Dad told me about a horse he rode back in the late 60's that was chestnut and had a black blaze. I've never seen anything like it but I don't doubt that he's telling the truth.

It would be about like this palomino that seems to have all his sooty coloration concentrated in his mane. It's one of those things that is extremely surprising/shocking and highly unlikely to happen again anytime soon, if ever.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I was gonna say smrobs, there are things that can cause that but they are so random that the genetics of it are probably never going to be known. Sooty could, in theory, compact itself onto one location, such as in that palomino.

You could also, in theory, get a large bend-or that appears on the forehead. Chances again are really low, but it could happen.

Back on a different theory in this thread, you could try hair dye =P


----------



## Miss Meghana (Mar 21, 2011)

:lol: Genetics are so confusing, yet make so much sense.

"A good horse is never a bad color."
~Unknown


----------

